# Campagnolo SR/R EPS front derailleur add-on stiffener



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone had any experience utilizing the optional add-on Campagnolo EPS SR/R front derailleur stiffener? Anyone try it without and then with? ...and any differences noted? 

Campagnolo part FD-SR001EPS (see photos attached)
Increases the stiffness of carbon front derailleur mounts to handle the increase torque of EPS front derailleurs

No issues with the regular EPS FD setup but I think I might install it just to see what happens (whether or not it enhances the already excellent EPS front shifting) ...looking for any thoughts or input at this point. 

This interest was stimulated by this following outtake from a Campagnolo EPS system article:


Like Shimano’s Di2 front derailleur, the EPS front derailleur shifts with great authority. The EPS derailleur generates 52Nm of torque when shifting from the smallest to the large chainring, and 44 Nm going from the large chainring to the small chainring. For those not experienced with a torque wrench, 52Nm is a lot of force! Consequently, Campagnolo strongly recommends that you use only Campagnolo chainrings and chain with the EPS system.... clip-clip This much force means that the front derailleur shifts, RIGHT NOW, with almost no hesitation.
This all being said, the potential downside to all the force in the derailleur and the very stiff chainrings is that braze-on derailleur hanger equipped frames may experience hanger flex that could compromise shift quality. We see this with conventional cable-actuated front derailleurs; the force from the EPS front derailleur would only exacerbate braze-on flex problems. Thankfully, Campagnolo designed a separate device that can be used in conjunction with the front derailleur, designed to spread the forces across a wider area of the frame. The result is less braze-on flex, and therefore improved shifting performance. Very clever and another good example of Campagnolo’s attention to detail.


Once I do this I will follow up here later on with the results but in the meantime...


----------



## vaetuning (Oct 1, 2009)

*Front derailleur stiffener*



campagnoloneutron said:


> Anyone had any experience utilizing the optional add-on Campagnolo EPS SR/R front derailleur stiffener? Anyone try it without and then with? ...and any differences noted?
> 
> Campagnolo part FD-SR001EPS (see photos attached)
> Increases the stiffness of carbon front derailleur mounts to handle the increase torque of EPS front derailleurs
> ...


----------



## shinyred (Sep 3, 2012)

This stiffener looks to work like a "wedge" to reduce/eliminate the free play between the FD and bike frame is my own guess. On my Storck which is installed with EPS, the alloy FD hanger is stiff enough with no shifting issues. However, another frame's FD of Look 695 is quite flexible, so the Campagnolo Stiffener will come in handy. will be getting one piece to see how best it performs.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

I have this stiffener on my LOOK 695. It helps for sure and now there is two contact points for FD. As shinyred said, the carbon FD hanger is a bit flexy and slippery.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

I have not yet got around to getting one of these and testing it out. Will try to do so in later in the autumn. 

As remarked, whether this is totally necessary or not is dependent on the flex specifics of the front derailleur mounting bracket on the particular brand/model of frame that the EPS system is mounted onto. Some frames definitely need this item. On my Pinarello Dogma2 the EPS front derailleur works very well without it, perhaps the FD stiffener may provide some small performance improvement. Whether it will actually be a functionally noticeable improvement in my case is to be determined down the road... in any case installing it definitely won't provide any less performance.


----------



## jonjy998626 (Mar 10, 2010)

does anyone know if someone makes a stiffener for a mechanical campy record 11 front derailleur?


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead, but the Campagnolo stiffener will not work a Tarmac SL3 frame. The braze on adapter gets in the way. Good way to waste almost $100.


----------

